
Ask HN: Is there a good replacement to Google sets? - appleflaxen
I want to generate a set from some expected members of the set. Can any online service do that?
======
viksit
Have you tried [http://www.onelook.com/reverse-
dictionary.shtml](http://www.onelook.com/reverse-dictionary.shtml)?

Edit: There is also : [http://wordgrabbag.com/](http://wordgrabbag.com/) \-
which seems to do this better, but I'd probably use a combination of those.

Edit: Just remembered that this tutorial loads all of the word2vec data (and
at the bottom) allows API access into it for similar words. [http://rare-
technologies.com/word2vec-tutorial/](http://rare-technologies.com/word2vec-
tutorial/)

~~~
appleflaxen
Viksit - those are all great. Thank you.

